# Been a while since I posted any pictures...



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I've got a few nice pictures to show off now that I have some time to upload them!

Any comments are welcome of course.

One of my male Sapasoa's









Some uakarii shots









































Baja Huallaga's

















summersi about to lay









Cristobal froglet, 1 month OOTW









Koetari's

































Male Solarte 









Cristobal male









Interesting fungus









Book Lice?









Crazy bright yellow snail that showed up. Very odd looking. Another that I've seen has red on it's shell.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Great shots Adam. LOOOOOVE those Cristobals


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, i havnt seen Koetari's before. And like like frogparty said, those Cristobals are outstanding. Great pics!


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome photos, the lighting in that last uakarii photo is very cool. Great job on all of them.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Further confusing me on my choice of a first dart frog... Gorgeous.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

Great shots!
but it's time to clean the CMOS


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Uakarii and sirensis(orange) are like identical cousins, lmao! Loved the photos! All my thanks for sharing!

JBear


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

nothing like some phallic fungi to throw you off guard while looking through frog pics


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

VicSkimmr said:


> nothing like some phallic fungi to throw you off guard while looking through frog pics


I was thinking they were a good comparison for the term "mushroom tip"...

Sorry...

JBear


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

All pix are great. What did you do to the snails?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Cool pictures. The picture of the fungus reminds me of a fungus/parasite that gets into some insects and then blooms out of them after driving them to their death. Very cryptic


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

stunning collection and beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

B-NICE said:


> All pix are great. What did you do to the snails?


I have heard snails can be of significant risk concerning parasite/bacterial transmission. I would be a bit concerned if my vivs started turning up snails. 

However, many old school thinkers(originators of our known husbandry) firmly believe in having a very diversified microfauna base, including snails, and other natural creatures(that are not predacious...), and even encourage things like field sweepings, etc.

JBear


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I'll try and get a few more pictures. I'd really like a pic of my female Cristobal.



DCgecko said:


> Great shots!
> but it's time to clean the CMOS


I left my camera next to some cultures a while ago and mites got into it and pooped everywhere  I have to go pay to get it cleaned...



B-NICE said:


> All pix are great. What did you do to the snails?


I've only seen 3 in a year, so I've left them alone. Weird little guys. They don't eat eggs or live plants so eh, no big deal.



Derek Benson said:


> Cool pictures. The picture of the fungus reminds me of a fungus/parasite that gets into some insects and then blooms out of them after driving them to their death. Very cryptic


I had the same thought.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Got a few pictures of some of my Saripiqui's


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Very very nice pics Adam! Those blue jeans are great! I also love the uakarii!! Are you having any luck breeding them?? I have a pair but no eggs yet


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Very Cool, I was very unaware of what Koetaris looked like, I thought they looked like Blue Sips, but those look awesome any chance on details,...line? age? and change we could get some more images of them?

The first 3 pics of them look different that any tinc I've ever seen! The last photo does look like a blue sip to me.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

josh_r said:


> Very very nice pics Adam! Those blue jeans are great! I also love the uakarii!! Are you having any luck breeding them?? I have a pair but no eggs yet


Thanks Josh, I lost my uakarii pair during the snow storm unfortunately. I had been getting consistent breeding from them for a couple years but I was never able to get them to morph out healthy  They are definitely a tough little frog to successfully breed. 




RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Very Cool, I was very unaware of what Koetaris looked like, I thought they looked like Blue Sips, but those look awesome any chance on details,...line? age? and change we could get some more images of them?
> 
> The first 3 pics of them look different that any tinc I've ever seen! The last photo does look like a blue sip to me.


I'll work on some more pictures. These are from Understory, they acquired their groups from SNDF a while ago. The 3rd one I have looks somewhat like a green sip. Very odd frogs for sure. Both of those are at least 9 months old but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

thedude said:


> Thanks Josh, I lost my uakarii pair during the snow storm unfortunately. I had been getting consistent breeding from them for a couple years but I was never able to get them to morph out healthy  They are definitely a tough little frog to successfully breed.


Oh wow.... I'm really sorry to hear that. I almost lost mine during the snow storm as well. We were without power for 9 days and the only heat was from a wood stove so all my frogs were consolidated into 3 aquariums next to the wood stove to keep them warm. Most of the frog did very well, but my escudos and uakarii were a very very close call. Luckily, all frogs recovered very well and are all fat and happy now. Any tips on getting the uakarii to breed?

Josh


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Cool pictures. The picture of the fungus reminds me of a fungus/parasite that gets into some insects and then blooms out of them after driving them to their death. Very cryptic


Cordyceps is the name of this fungi. earth tongue is the common name


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

josh_r said:


> Oh wow.... I'm really sorry to hear that. I almost lost mine during the snow storm as well. We were without power for 9 days and the only heat was from a wood stove so all my frogs were consolidated into 3 aquariums next to the wood stove to keep them warm. Most of the frog did very well, but my escudos and uakarii were a very very close call. Luckily, all frogs recovered very well and are all fat and happy now. Any tips on getting the uakarii to breed?
> 
> Josh


Ya I got screwed due to my own mistake as well as a few others...Also lost my reticulata. They were in the lower tanks in my room where it got extremely cold when I couldn't get to my place. My wood stove is on the opposite side of the house of course. Glad to hear everything turned out ok for you! 

Densely planted tank with lots of logs and leaf litter. Nothing special really. Although they do seem to like to lay in film canisters on the viv floor aimed towards the back of the tank. Mine also really liked hiding and laying in a large Guzmania.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Everythings looking great Adam, I like how every frog looks amazingly healthy (and I don't think I spotted one overweight frog...a rarity!).
I really like that solarte, have any more pics of him handy?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

fieldnstream said:


> Everythings looking great Adam, I like how every frog looks amazingly healthy (and I don't think I spotted one overweight frog...a rarity!).
> I really like that solarte, have any more pics of him handy?


Thanks Field, I try to keep everything as healthy as I can. Here are a few more of the Solarte. Definitely one of the easiest frogs I have to photograph.










































Amazingly enough...this turned out to be a male as well...


















Here are a few more of the Koetari's


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lovin those Solarte pics...planning on getting spotted El Dorados first, but Solartes will be second (if I can find some). And of course I love the Koetari pics, they are looking great. Lets get em paired off soon!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Got a few more pictures to put up.




































































































Check out the odd red spot my Cristobal has on his back. It's always been there, kinda weird.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Great pictures, Adam. What type of tinc is that in the most recent set of pictures? The colors on it are spectacular.


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

thedude said:


>


These are D. azureus I'm guessing? Markings look a bit different than mine


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey guys, they are all actually Koetari River tinctorius. I only got 3 of them but it's obvious these guys are quite variable.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow Adam seriously good pictures and as Field stated your frogs look gloriously healthy. there is one pic that stands out for me and and made me personnally green with envy...your summersi about to breed.We have a pr Adam,they mess with me,we have courtship her stroking ,but no calling from the male they look in fabulous condition,but i feel I'm missing something as they haven't bred.Could you give me any insights,a full tank shot would be wonderful.Do you keep yours in a group? I've been told they really need the male competion to spur breeding,absolutly any information for me to ponder on as to where i might do better would be fantastic. I'm planning a bigger viv,its half built so we can try and source some more,hence the FTS request
thanks both in advance and for posting this
regards
Stu


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thedude said:


> Hey guys, they are all actually Koetari River tinctorius. I only got 3 of them but it's obvious these guys are quite variable.


yes I mean they look like 2 completely different morphs, One looks identical to a Green Sipaliwini, the other 2 looks like what Koetari is suppose to look like from what Ive read and heard. What really sets them apart are, the feet. I can see if the feet and legs were similar, and their backs could vary drastically, ilke from dark blue to very light/white-ish green.

The green sip looking one has the exact legs arms and feet as my green sips, just a very dark blue/purple all the through to the top pads. Your other two koetari have these sky blue/feet and fades into the dark in the arms and legs. Now Im not saying that these are in fact different morphs, just saying they look like two completely different morphs. . . just wanted to clear this up, 

I wish more people worked with these so we could see pictures of the parents, and we could see what offsprings they threw. Id be very surprised if all 3 of your frogs are form the same parents.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

stu&shaz said:


> Wow Adam seriously good pictures and as Field stated your frogs look gloriously healthy. there is one pic that stands out for me and and made me personnally green with envy...your summersi about to breed.We have a pr Adam,they mess with me,we have courtship her stroking ,but no calling from the male they look in fabulous condition,but i feel I'm missing something as they haven't bred.Could you give me any insights,a full tank shot would be wonderful.Do you keep yours in a group? I've been told they really need the male competion to spur breeding,absolutly any information for me to ponder on as to where i might do better would be fantastic. I'm planning a bigger viv,its half built so we can try and source some more,hence the FTS request
> thanks both in advance and for posting this
> regards
> Stu


Hi Stu, thanks for the kind words. I've actually only heard calling from them a couple of times but I find eggs and tads all the time. I use to keep them as 2.1 in a 18 gallon but one of the males didn't do so well so I had to separate. Now that they are in a 1.1 I find tadpoles transported often. Someday I would like to keep them in a larger group in a larger tank though. As for the tank it's nothing special. Plenty of leaf litter and woody debris, and a lot of plants. Especially broad leaved plants that grow to the high reaches of the tank. Less light hitting the floor of the viv means they feel more secure. This seems to be true with all fantastica group frogs.

I've noticed as algae takes over the glass on the top of the viv, frogs come out more. So I'm planning on getting some clear green plastic wrap and putting it on some of my tanks to try that out. I'm also gonna cut sections in it to make it seem like bits of sunlight making it through the trees and hitting the floor. Maybe this will help with the shyer frogs.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> yes I mean they look like 2 completely different morphs, One looks identical to a Green Sipaliwini, the other 2 looks like what Koetari is suppose to look like from what Ive read and heard. What really sets them apart are, the feet. I can see if the feet and legs were similar, and their backs could vary drastically, ilke from dark blue to very light/white-ish green.
> 
> The green sip looking one has the exact legs arms and feet as my green sips, just a very dark blue/purple all the through to the top pads. Your other two koetari have these sky blue/feet and fades into the dark in the arms and legs. Now Im not saying that these are in fact different morphs, just saying they look like two completely different morphs. . . just wanted to clear this up,
> 
> I wish more people worked with these so we could see pictures of the parents, and we could see what offsprings they threw. Id be very surprised if all 3 of your frogs are form the same parents.


Yes I realize they are quite different looking. Whether or not they came from the same parents doesn't really matter because these are obviously a very variable population. The allele frequency could be a bit different depending on what the parents are expressing but the over all gene pool would contain all of them anyway. Understory is also pretty good at giving people a good amount of variation in the groups we order, so I'm sure that plays into it as well. The next time I email them I'll ask if they have any pictures of their stock though.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

thedude said:


> Hi Stu, thanks for the kind words. I've actually only heard calling from them a couple of times but I find eggs and tads all the time. I use to keep them as 2.1 in a 18 gallon but one of the males didn't do so well so I had to separate. Now that they are in a 1.1 I find tadpoles transported often. Someday I would like to keep them in a larger group in a larger tank though. As for the tank it's nothing special. Plenty of leaf litter and woody debris, and a lot of plants. Especially broad leaved plants that grow to the high reaches of the tank. Less light hitting the floor of the viv means they feel more secure. This seems to be true with all fantastica group frogs.
> 
> I've noticed as algae takes over the glass on the top of the viv, frogs come out more. So I'm planning on getting some clear green plastic wrap and putting it on some of my tanks to try that out. I'm also gonna cut sections in it to make it seem like bits of sunlight making it through the trees and hitting the floor. Maybe this will help with the shyer frogs.


Very interesting observations Adam and much thanks for your time,ours are not really shy,they have a densely planted tank with much leaflitter they can hide easily but don't seem to feel the need to do so,Hmm back to the drawing board,what perplexes me is the female from my observations seems to be ready to breed,shape and behaviour,maybe just as simple as he doesn't "fancy her"
thanks for your thoughts much gratitude
Stu


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Finally got a picture of my other female Saripiqui, as well as her first offspring


----------

